# New Pit Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Fired up the new pit at 4:30am and put the meat on at 5:30am. It is a wood eat'n beast and I hope I have enough to get to the finish. Here are some pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Well it was an awesome cook. Pit did great and I am so pleased. 

Deer Brats









Fattie










Boston Butt ready to eat.










Brisket is cooling


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure what the Fattie is??? but it's wrapped in bacon so it's gotta be great!!!! Is it a smaller butt or what???? Looks wonderful!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Jason said:


> Not sure what the Fattie is??? but it's wrapped in bacon so it's gotta be great!!!! Is it a smaller butt or what???? Looks wonderful!!!!


A fattie is a chub of breakfast sausage cooked on a smoker. I roll mine out flat, cover with cheese and roll back up. Then I wrap in a basket weave of bacon and put in the smoker. Later slice and eat as you would summer sausage.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you told me that....now I can show the ole lady and tell her she was WRONG!!! She thought it was the Butt!!!! hahaha Looks AWESOME brother!!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Mouth is watering.......Hell Yeah!!!


----------

